# Conti GP4000 vs 4000s



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

What is the difference in these two tires? I have 4000 on now and need to replace them (wear markers are almost gone). 

Probably a different thread, but I'm trying to figure out why PBK has them for almost 1/2 the price of most here in the USA.


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

The GP4000 comes in over 12 different sizes and colors. The 4000s come in one size and one color.

Maybe the reason they're cheaper is they have a bunch of them lying around. My LBS has a few 23's and 20's but no 25 in the 4000. LBS owner said 25 is what everyone rides.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

its funny how 25s are so in vogue now.
I got my GP4000 25s for $17 each from bonktown last year BECAUSE they were 25s and nobody wanted them.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

The 4000s is supposed to have slightly better traction and last longer.

I've ridden both and can tell absolutely no difference in them. Buy which ever one you can get for less $$ - unless you want the colors of the 4000 tires.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

as far as I know, both the black 4000 and the 4000s both use the black chili compound, so wear and traction should be the same between them. The non-black 4000 models don't use that compound.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks. Just ordered 2 4000s from PBK.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Black is black*



dysfunction said:


> as far as I know, both the black 4000 and the 4000s both use the black chili compound, so wear and traction should be the same between them. The non-black 4000 models don't use that compound.


This seems to be the case, though you hear different stories from different people. Everything I've heard sums up to "black is black" and that the black 4000 and the 4000s use the same tread compound. All of the colored 4000 tires use silica rather than carbon black and so are not the same.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

*GP4000 black color and GP4000 S are the exact same tire with different labelling.*


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Tires came in today. 5 days shipping! I'm impressed!!!!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just got 4100 miles on my 4000S that was on the back wheel. Piece of rubber finally chipped off..


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

s stands for schwartz, german for black... mystery over....

they made a big deal about it as it introduced the 'black chili' compound... which i seem to like...placebo, who knows?

i found 4000 to be a bit soft, i.e. easily cut....


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Ride BLACK and they are both the SAME.
Get either in BLACK at the BEST PRICE.
Or for another really great TIRE in my opinion, try Michelin Pro3Race.
Either way, both are great TIRES.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

wankski said:


> i found 4000 to be a bit soft, i.e. easily cut....


I got less than 200km fro my pair before i threw them away due to being cut open. During that time i had patched one of them from the inside. Definitely bad roads, but i expected more from such expensive tyres. They felt beautiful for the time i ran them though.


----------

